# 21:9 Monitore Erfahrungen, Kaufgrund und warum ?



## DarkAnucart (11. März 2014)

Heyho liebe PCGH Member

Kurzweg, falls das Thema verfehlt ist tut es mir leid, kann ruhig verschoben werden! 

So, jetzt mal zum wesentlichen. 
Ich schwanke seit einiger Zeit mir ein 21:9 Monitor zu kaufen. Habt ihr da Erfahrungen gemacht mit, wir spielt es sich ? Wie sieht es so mit Support aus laut Hersteller ? Was hat euch dazu getrieben einen (oder mehrere o0) Monitor zu kaufen ? 
Ist der Preis gerecht ? Wie sieht die Unterstützung mit denn Grafikkarten aus ? 
Ich sitz zurzeit mit meine Reperaturschein wartend auf meiner 280x .... (Sch... Dummer VRam) Wie lauft es so bei denn spielen ? 

Ich bin da noch etwas uninformiert darüber, ob. es sich lohnt. Was  meint ihr ? 
Würde mich sehr auf eure Antwort freuen ) 

Technische Daten:

FX 8320 Stock 
Crosair H60
Gigabyte R9 280X ( RMA ) 
AsRock 970 Pro3 (non R2.0) 
Tt 630 Berlin 80+


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. März 2014)

Wenn Spiele/Anwendungen 21:9 nicht unterstützen, hast du zwei fette Balken an den Rändern, was nervig sein kann. Ich würde dir eher zu einem ''normalen'' 16:9/16:10 Monitor raten


----------



## Finallin (11. März 2014)

Also ich habe zwei Dell U2913WM im Einsatz, und ich bin sehr begeistert vom 21:9 Format. 
Die meisten aktuellen Spiele unterstützen die 21:9 Auflösung von 2560x1080, ältere Spiele die das nicht unterstützen, haben links und rechts einen schwarzen Balken, der wie ich finde nicht weiter stört. 
Die zusätzliche Arbeitsfläche z.B. in Word Dokumenten ist schon sehr nützlich, denn es können drei DIN A4 Seiten nebeneinander dargestellt werden. 

Wie gesagt ich kann 21:9 Display nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2014)

Also was mich stören würde bei 29", wäre die geringe Höhe. 
LG bietet zwar mittlerweile schon 34" an, aber leider ohne Höhenverstellung. 
Es kommt halt drauf an, ob man das 21:9 Format so oft nutzt.
Die meisten Internetseiten sind ja nicht mal auf 16:9 optimiert.
Sowas sollte man sich immer live ansehen.


----------



## dandriller (12. März 2014)

Ich werde mir auch den LG 34UM95 kaufen. Zocke gerne Rennspiele wie F1,bald Assetto Corsa oder Trackmania,alle unterstützen zum Glück das 21:9 Format. Ich finde die Atmosphäre beim Racing Genre doch ne ganze Ecke besser,man sieht halt einfach mehr...
Fifa 14 oder Tomb Raider in 21:9 rockt aber auch..


----------



## drstoecker (12. März 2014)

zum zocken z.b. bf4 war das der kracher, obwohl das doch etwas breit ist. hab wieder auf 24 zoll umgeschwenkt da für mich übersichtlicher. muss jeder für sich entscheiden, kann man so pauschal niht sagen. hatte übrigends den lg 93 irgendwas da. dicke Grafikkarte sollte übrigends vorhanden sein wegen der Auflösung.


----------



## JoM79 (12. März 2014)

Also für Rennspiele ist 21:9 perfekt, aber für Strategie, FPS und Hack&Slay finde ich nen 16:9 doch angenehmer.


----------



## Jeanboy (12. März 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also für Rennspiele ist 21:9 perfekt, aber für Strategie, FPS und Hack&Slay finde ich nen 16:9 doch angenehmer.


 
Gerade in FPS siehst du mit 21:9 mehr 

Geringe Höhe: Ja, sind eben nur 23" @ 16:9, daran gewöhnt man sich aber recht schnell. Ich hatte vorher auch nur 24" 16:9.


Was aber noch lustiger ist: Einmal an 21:9 gewöhnt, denkst du bei 16:9 es wäre 4:3 


Insgesamt kann ich dir diesen empfehlen: LG Electronics 29EB93-P, 29" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (12. März 2014)

Das man bei FPS mehr sieht ist klar, aber normalerweise konzentrierst du dich auf das Geschehen direkt vor dir.
Ist halt ne persönliche Sache, ich übersehe öfters das Geschehen neben mir,gerade wenn ich über Kimme und Korn ziele. 
Ist aber auch bei jedem anders.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (12. März 2014)

Ich konnte mir mal einen im Geschäft ansehen, also für mich ist es nichts. Habe noch 16:10 und das ist auch angenehm beim Spielen oder Surfen. Wenn man das Ding wie ich in 30cm Entfernung aufn Schreibtisch hat, ist eigentlich nur das Zentrum des Bildschirms direkt im Blickfeld. Ich müßte dann schon weiter weg sein, um alles als ganzes Bild wahrzunehmen. Also ich würde wohl schon sehen, wie links und rechts mehr dargestellte Fläche an mir vorbeihuscht, wenn ich mit 300km/h übern Asphalt brettere, aber meinherein, brauche ich das? Mh.

Auf der anderen Seite sagen mir kompaktere Auflösungen auch aus dem Grunde eher zu, daß die Mauswege kürzer gehalten sind. Das ist jetzt unabhängig von 21:9, aber jede Brachial™-Auflösung führt auch dazu, daß das rote X zum Fenster schließen immer weiter nach rechts oben rutscht. Mag das einfach nicht, mit der Maus nachfassen zu müssen. Was mir vielleicht auch in Spielen passieren würde, wenn das Interface über so eine Uber-Breite skaliert wird? Keine Ahnung. 

Aber, das No-Go für mich: Viele viele Pixel. In meinen letzten Postings hier ließ sich ja rauslesen, daß ich noch auf Uralt-Hardware unterwegs bin. FullHD ist mir egal. Ultra-Settings gehen bei mir kaum noch. In Verbindung mit AA schon gar nicht. Und dann so eine Riesenauflösung, wo ich vermutlich mindestens mit einer 760(?) angeritten kommen sollte, um die Pixelflut gut fluffig aufn Bildschirm zu bekommen? Nein. Bin einfach kein Enthusiast.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. März 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das man bei FPS mehr sieht ist klar, aber normalerweise konzentrierst du dich auf das Geschehen direkt vor dir.
> Ist halt ne persönliche Sache, ich übersehe öfters das Geschehen neben mir,gerade wenn ich über Kimme und Korn ziele.
> Ist aber auch bei jedem anders.


 
In BF4 z.B: ist der Vorteil eine 21:9 Displays unglaublich hoch.
Und das trotzdes relativ "vertikalen" Gameplays - ich sag nur: Wolkenkratzer.

Auch wenn man sich nicht speziell auf das konzentriert was "seitlich" passiert, man bemerkt Gegner einfach früher.

Und im Unterschied zu einen Triple-Display-System ist das Bild bei 21:9 an den Seiten noch nicht so extrem verzerrt.


----------



## Falcon (12. März 2014)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Wenn Spiele/Anwendungen 21:9 nicht unterstützen, hast du zwei fette Balken an den Rändern, was nervig sein kann. Ich würde dir eher zu einem ''normalen'' 16:9/16:10 Monitor raten


 
Du findest mindestens genausoviele Spiele, die bei 16:10 oben und unten schwarze Balken haben, als Spiele, die nicht in 21:9 laufen.

Und für viele Spiele gibt es Workarounds/Fixes.

Ich kann 21:9 nur empfehlen. Das breitere Bild will ich nicht mehr missen.



Rainer B. Trug schrieb:


> Wenn man das Ding wie ich in 30cm  Entfernung aufn Schreibtisch hat, ist eigentlich nur das Zentrum des  Bildschirms direkt im Blickfeld. Ich müßte dann schon weiter weg sein,  um alles als ganzes Bild wahrzunehmen.



Das solltest Du alleine der Gesundheit Deiner Augen wegen, schon machen. 50cm sollte Mindestabstand zum Monitor sein.


----------



## Falcon (12. März 2014)

------


----------



## BertB (12. März 2014)

ich finds auch super, habe lg 29ea93
der anteil peripherer sicht, wo man nicht hinschaut, den man aber trotzdem wahrnimmt, erhöht eindeutig die immersion ins spiel (man wird mehr reingesaugt)
habe auch noch ein 3 x full hd set up, da isses noch viel krasser, aber der 21:9 geht eht schon in die selbe richtung
totale empfehlung von mir

die allermeisten games unterstützen das format

am besten isses für racing, first person zeug, mmorpg, dogfighter (flugzeugspiel)

die höhe ist gleich, wie bei nem 16:9 full hd
in konkret: wie ein 22", der an beiden seiten jeweils 10cm breiter ist

für spielfilme isses ebenfalls top, cinema format passt genau rein
16:9 schneidet rechts und links was ab, oder schwarze balken oben und unten (gilt nicht für fernseh produktionen)

und auch zum arbeiten ists sehr gut, da man zwei große oder mehr kleinere fenster aufbekommt,
ist ja an ich wie 2 1280x1024 monitore, bloß noch 56 zeilen mehr höhe (2560x1080)

Kaufgrund: im laden gesehen, toll gefunden

ne 280x sollte gut reichen, selbst mit ner 270x musste ich keine bis wenige kompromisse eingehen
der leistungshunger ist halt 1/3 höher als bei full hd
mit 770sli kann man bei meinem 1,25x1,25 downsampling machen -> 3200x1350
das sieht dann schon sehr gut aus


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. März 2014)

Gruß

Da day geld endlich da ist wollte ich mir diese woche den neuen monitor kaufen.
Ich hab bloss noch Entscheidungsprobleme zwischen dem Dell 2913WM und dem LG 29EB93.

Welchen würdet ihr nehmen und warum?


----------



## Softy (12. März 2014)

Der Dell hat eine Gesamtlatenz von fast 25 ms, der LG hingegen nur 7,5ms. Daher würde ich ganz klar den LG kaufen.

PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron 29EB93-P Teil 7

PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2913WM Teil 9


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. März 2014)

Naja bei Prad habe ich schon geschaut.  Viele meinen aber, dass der Dell trotzdem keine Schlieren beim spielen hat. Und die Farbsättigung des Dell soll top sein.

Naja ich weiß nicht 

Habe halt keine Lust in Titanfall Schlieren zu haben 

Habe aber auch zu wenig Money um beide Monitore zu bestellen und dann direkt zu vergleichen.


----------



## Quade3 (12. März 2014)

Hab selbst nen 21:9 und bin sehr zufrieden. Hatte zunächst bedenken wegen der Spieletauglichkeit allerdings waren die unbegründet. Beinahe jedes Spiel (insbesondere Fps, Rennspiele ,MMorpgs) unterstützt das 21:9 Format ohne Probleme korrekt, ohne dabei das Bild zu strecken o.ä.. Selbst wenn ein Spiel die besagte Auflösung nicht unterstützt, gibt es Programme wie den Widescreen Fixer oder Flawless Widescreen, die das Fow oder das Hud anpassen. Am besten schaust du mal auf die Seite um zu überprüfen wie deine Lieblingsspiele mit dem Format zurecht kommen. WSGF | "Wider is Better" .
Selbst Downsampling läuft einwandfrei mit meinem 21:9 Setup. 3840x1620 verlangt zwar nach einer Starken Graka einer gtx780 oder besser, sieht aber gut aus.
Abschließend kann ich dir nur empfehlen nen Blick auf den Monitor zu werfen. Die Reaktionszeit liegt bei 5ms und lässt sich auch felxibel verstellen.

http://www.amazon.de/ASUS-PB298Q-Di...ionszeit/dp/B00EKJHG54/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_2_2

Test von Prad:
PRAD | Test Monitor Asus PB298Q


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. März 2014)

Quade3 schrieb:


> Abschließend kann ich dir nur empfehlen nen Blick auf den Monitor zu werfen. Die Reaktionszeit liegt bei 5ms und lässt sich auch felxibel verstellen.
> 
> ASUS PB298Q 73,0 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 
Haben will 

Aber dann brauch ich ja auch noch ne GTX 780 oder R9 290X zusätzlich 
Das ist leider momentan nicht drin.

PS: Ich hasse nicht nachrüstbare Euro 3 Autos


----------



## BertB (13. März 2014)

ne gtx 780 ist angesagt für downsampling, wie er schreibt, (ich mach das auch, mit sli770)
mit einer r9 270x fand ichs schon sehr gut, musste kaum kompromisse in den settings machen, in vielen spielen geht maximum
es ist 1/3 mehr pixel als full hd, keine welt
6950@6970 oc sollte noch gut sein dafür, die dürfte recht nah an der 270x liegen


----------



## JaniZz (13. März 2014)

Hab jetzt einfach mal den Asus bestellt. Bin mal gespannt 

Suche schon länger nach ein guten Monitor für mich.

Ich hoffe nur, das mich der Schritt von 120 Hz auf 60 nicht stört !


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. März 2014)

Berichte dann mal bitte


----------



## BertB (13. März 2014)

die 21:9 gemeinde wächst, 
find ich gut


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. März 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> 6950@6970 oc sollte noch gut sein dafür, die dürfte recht nah an der 270x liegen


 
Nicht in BF4


----------



## BertB (13. März 2014)

ja, mantle ist nicht, 
leider nur für GCN


----------



## Capone2412 (18. März 2014)

Ich werde mir auch den 3440x1440er zulegen.

Wenn der LG nur einen höhenverstellbaren Fuß hätte und nichts diesen Möchtegern-Apple-Style Plexiglas-Bogen.

Das Ding ist leider völlig unflexibel und man sieht alle nach hinten abgehenden Kabel, da er durchsichtig ist.
Mensch, da haben die Designer aber an alle Eventualitäten und Praxistauglichkeiten gedacht... 


Man sollte beachten, dass es die 2,5-fache Auflösung von Full HD hat, insofern man noch mit 1080p spielt.
5 Megapixel verlangen nach ganz schön viel HorseGPU-Power.


----------



## BertB (18. März 2014)

ich zock meinen 2560x1080er mit 1,25x1,25 downsampling -> 3200x1350, das geht schon in die richtung,
sli770er sind da sehr gut

edit: ich wiederhol mich...


----------



## Capone2412 (18. März 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ich zock meinen 2560x1080er mit 1,25x1,25 downsampling -> 3200x1350, das geht schon in die richtung,
> sli770er sind da sehr gut
> 
> edit: ich wiederhol mich...


 
Ich meinte das auch eher als Hinweis an den TE bzw. allgemein an die stillen Leser dieses Threads.

Wenn man sich so einen Monitor zulegt, muss man auch bedenken, dass der Hardwarehunger erheblich steigt und evtl. weitere Investitionen in ein neues Paar GPUs erforderlich wird.


----------



## BertB (19. März 2014)

klar, power muss sein, sonst ists mau
ich wiederhol mich, war nicht gemeint, im sinne von: hatte ich längst geschrieben, 
sondern:
nochmal zurückgeblättert, ah, schonmal die story vom downsampling geschrieben,
das neue 3440x1440 format klingt jedenfalls sehr geil 
wird noch gut zockbar sein, anders als 4k, und ich steh auf breitbild, ist mir viel lieber als 16:9 mittlerweile (gut, kommt aufs game an)


----------



## Quade3 (19. März 2014)

Wirst wohl einer der Ersten mit dem neuen 34 Zoll 21:9er sein, wäre cool wenn du berichten würdest wie dein Eindruck von dem Monitor ist 

P.s. hab den Asus PB298Q auf 75 Herz übertaktet,bin sehr überrascht dass das so einfach funktioniert hat da IPS Panels eigentlich nur mit 60Hz verkauft werden. Bin jedenfalls mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden.
Ist eigentlich bekannt ob sich das Negativ auf den Monitor auswirkt und wenn ja inwiefern?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. März 2014)

Ich spiel manchmal auf meinen Full-HD Monitor in *25:9*  (1920x768)  
Das Bild ist dann zwar relativ "klein" - aber wenn man den Monitor 15cm näher stellt dann gehts.

PS:
Da ich mit den Cursor-Tasten spiele geht das "näherrücken" des Monitors.
Bei WASD-Spielern ist da ja meist die Tastatur im Weg 

Hier noch Vergleichsshots in 16:9, 21:9 (1920x816) und 25:9



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*PS:*
Falls noch nicht bekannt:
Damit das "*unverzerrte*" Spielen bei *BF4* z.B. in *1920x768* funktioniert ist folgende Vorgehensweise nötig (jedenfalls bei meiner *AMD*)


Die Auflösung muß verfügbar sein. Bei AMD notfalls mit dem *CRU *(Custom Resolution Utility) erstellen
Die *GPU-Skalierung* im Treiber muß auf "*zentriertes Timing*" oder "*Seitenverhältnis beibehalten*" eingestellt sein.
Die *Auflösung* muß *VOR dem Start von BF4* auf dem *Desktp *eingestellt sein. (*WICHTIG*!!!)
Wenn man das nicht macht dann ist das Bild in BF4 verzerrt und auf den ganzen Schirm skaliert 
Soweit mir bekannt liegt dieses Verhalten an DX11 (DX10 ). Bei DX9 Spielen funktioniert das alles ohne diese "Verrenkung!
Obs mit NVidia-Karten auch so funktioniert kann ich nicht versprechen - aber ausprobierebn kostet ja nix


----------



## Capone2412 (19. März 2014)

Quade3 schrieb:


> Hab den Asus PB298Q auf 75 Herz übertaktet,bin sehr überrascht dass das so einfach funktioniert hat da IPS Panels eigentlich nur mit 60Hz verkauft werden. Bin jedenfalls mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden.
> Ist eigentlich bekannt ob sich das Negativ auf den Monitor auswirkt und wenn ja inwiefern?


 
Das würde ich auch gerne mal wissen.
Ich traue mich da ehrlich gesagt gar nicht ran.

Hat da jemand fundiertes Hintergrundwissen? Also nicht im Sinne von: "Ich meine, gedacht zu haben, dass es die Cousine meines Metzgers mal im Schlaf erwähnt hätte." 

Sind die 15Hz überhaupt merk-/sichtbar?


----------



## Quade3 (19. März 2014)

Subjektiv habe ich schon einen Unterschied gemerkt, sowohl auf dem Desktop als auch bei Spielen. Allgemein kommt es mir so vor als würde das Bild ein wenig flüssiger laufen.
Bei dem test finde ich den Unterschied am größten. Bind inzwischen übrigens wieder auf 60Hz weil ich zu viel schieß habe das was langfristig kaputt gehen könnte.

Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests


----------



## Teutonnen (20. März 2014)

Ich hab mir vor ner Woche den Dell U2913WM geholt und bin restlos begeistert davon.


----------



## Jeanboy (21. März 2014)

Quade3 schrieb:


> Subjektiv habe ich schon einen Unterschied gemerkt, sowohl auf dem Desktop als auch bei Spielen. Allgemein kommt es mir so vor als würde das Bild ein wenig flüssiger laufen.
> Bei dem test finde ich den Unterschied am größten. Bind inzwischen übrigens wieder auf 60Hz weil ich zu viel schieß habe das was langfristig kaputt gehen könnte.
> 
> Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests



Ich hatte zum Vergleich einen 144Hz Monitor hier und mich für den 21:9 entschieden.
Natürlich ist das Bild verzerrter, daher würde ich ihn eventuell übertakten.

Dahingehend hätte ich auch mal ein paar Fragen

Wie sieht es mit der Garantie aus? Können Hersteller überprüfen, ob der Monitor übertaktet wurde?
Können langfristig Schäden auftauchen? Ich lese hier immer wieder, dass sie problemlos auf 100-120 Hz 
übertaktet wurden, kommen die Probleme dann später? 
Ist es wie bei CPU's, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Ablebens bei Übertakten einfach größer wird, aber nicht zwingend?


----------



## RayasVati (24. März 2014)

Hey leutz
Ich würde gerne mein eyefinity System auflösen und mir auch mal ein 21:9er zulegen. Ich bin immer noch nicht schlauer geworden  bei euch. 

Was denn jetzt die Ober Empfehlung? Der 34 zoll lg ist nich Einwendung zu teuer.


----------



## bentrop (26. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir auch ein 21:9 Monitor zulegen.

LG 29MA73D-PZ 
oder 
Asus PB298Q

Hauptsächlich zum Spielen.
Persönlich bevorzuge ich immer Asus, jedoch ist das mit dem TV- Tuner auch interessant.
Wie ist der LG beim Zocken? 

grüße


----------



## BertB (26. März 2014)

ich mag meinen LG 27ea93 sehr,
reaktionzeit und inputlag sind null spürbar,
nur das schwarz ist etwas zu grau für meinen geschmack, kann ich aber gut mit leben
downsampling geht mit 1,25x1,25 -> 3200x1350 

der asus sieht halt businessmäßiger aus, find ich eigentlich gut, 
meiner ist weiß und hat diesen geschwungenen chromfuß, der nicht höhenverstellbar ist

hier ist noch ein anderer asus, sieht auch cool aus,obwohl der fuß eher in die richtung vom LG 27ea93 geht
Asus MX299Q, 73 cm (29"), LED, IPS-Panel, B&O Sound, 21:9 Format, MHL, HDMI bei notebooksbilliger.de

dieser LG hat nen höhenverstellbaren fuß, display wird wohl das selbe sein
LG 29EB73-P, 74 cm (29"), LED-Monitor, IPS-Panel, 21:9 Format, Höhenverstellbar, MHL, DisplayPort bei notebooksbilliger.de

auch glaub neu
LG UltraWide 34UM65-P, 86 cm (34"), LED, IPS-Panel, Lautsprecher, DisplayPort bei notebooksbilliger.de
34" mit 2560x1080 = 579€, wird von der pixeldichte halt so sein, wie ein 27" full hd
ist aber cool, wenn man auch filme drauf anschaut, 
aus der nähe wär mir der glaub zu pixelig 
hatte ich bisher jedenfalls noch nicht gesehen


----------



## bentrop (26. März 2014)

Hab mich für den LG 29MA73D-PZ entschieden.

Da ich Shooter nun weniger Zocke und Nächste Woche mit Elder Scrolls Online anfange sollte das mit Reaktionzeiten und alles gut passen.
Finde die vielen Funktionen wie Bild im Bild ( Computer + TV oder Computer + PS3) einfach cool und kommt mehr sehr gelegen.

danke für die Hilfe


----------



## BertB (26. März 2014)

haja, der ist sicher gut, ist quasi der nachfolger von meinem glaub, nur halt schwarzer fuß
also ich steh sehr drauf, , die ganze 21:9 sache, für mmorpg isses auch echt top


----------



## bentrop (30. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe den LG 29MA73D-PZ nun stehen und bin mehr als begeistert.
Die TV Funktion läuft einwandfrei und auch beim Zocken sieht es einfach Hammer aus.

Ich würde gerne irgendwie die Reaktionszeit messen da ich keinen Test des Monitors gefunden habe, aber kann auch kein entsprechendes Programm finden bzw kenn ich mich damit auch nicht aus welche Programme das können.

Könnt ihr mir da eins sagen?

Grüße


----------

